# 621 - Declutter, paint it neutral! - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

On every show on the Home & Garden network they tell the people who are selling their homes the SAME THING. Declutter and paint it neutral. EVERY SHOW! SAME THING! Well, at least Jack looks the part now… 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

